# Hedgie not pokey



## Lissawhitney (Jul 17, 2013)

My new hedgehog Quilliam 3 months old does not seem to be eating a lot. In fact I can't tell if he is eating at all. He covers up his water dish and his food dish with his shavings,and he does not seem to eat or drink at all during the day.
I also am concerned because he no longer makes his quills erect when he curls up in ball. He also drags his hind legs a little bit after waking up. I am really worried about him.


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Not eating and drinking during the day is normal, as they are nocturnal. What kind of bedding are you using? Wood shavings aren't very healthy for hedgies, so I'd recommend switching to a fleece liner. That way you'll also be able to observe his food & water intake since he can't cover it up. If he's kicking shavings into his dishes, it's very possible he isn't eating, and especially drinking.

Do you mean he doesn't get spikey when he's huffy, or when he's balled up sleeping? It's normal for their quills to be flat when they're asleep. And sometimes they might huff without spiking up. However, if you mean that he's balling up in self-defense without spiking, that might be cause for concern.

Have you noticed him dragging his legs any time other than just after waking up? Is it just for 1 or 2 steps, or a lot more than that? Pig will sometimes stretch when he wakes up and it looks weird. The first time I saw him do it I thought he was having a stroke. If he's having trouble with his legs at other times, I think you should get him to the vet.

Hopefully someone with more experience will chime in here. I'm sending good thoughts to your little guy!


----------



## Lissawhitney (Jul 17, 2013)

Thanks so much for the advice, and for helping me find my thread!


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

BTW, I love the name Quilliam!


----------

